# Subnetze unter Win NT vereinen



## Lumakrieger (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe unter Windows NT 4.0 zwei identisch aufgebaute Subnetze. Diese Subnetze beinhalten ein Server und ein Client. Auf dem Server ist DHCP, DNS und WINS installiert. Die beiden Subnetze sind durch ein 3. Subnetz miteinander verbunden, denn die 2 Server haben jeweils eine 2. Netzwerkkarte, die in diesem 3. Subnetz hängt.

Nun habe ich Probleme die beiden Subnetze auch faktisch miteinander zu verbinden. Man kann nicht in die anderen Subnetze pingen, noch werden irgendwelche Ressourcen geteilt. Einzig die Namensauflösung scheint zu funktionieren. Kann mir jemand Anhaltspunkte geben, wie ich eine Kommunikation zwischen diesen beiden Subnetzen hinkriege, sodass sie wirklich vereint werden?

Schöne Grüße,

luma


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

welche IP-Adressbereiche hast du denn den einzelnen Subnetzen zugeteilt?

Gruß
BK


----------



## Lumakrieger (23. Juli 2010)

Meine erstes Netz ist im 192.168.0.-Bereich und das zweite im 192.168.1.-Bereich. Verbunden sind beide Netze durch ein Netz imer 192.168.2.-Bereich.


----------



## Lumakrieger (23. Juli 2010)

Also mittlerweile funktioniert alles bis auf die Rückwärtsnamenauflösung mit nslookup :-( Auch werden nicht alle Rechner unter Netzwerkumgebung angezeigt, obwohl sie mittels Start/Ausführen: \\SERVER1 usw. erreichbar sind.

Hat jemand Ideen, wie ich das auch noch zum Laufen bekomme?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

die Netzwerkumgebung funktioniert meines Wissens nach mit Hilfe von Broadcasts, welche aber normalerweise nicht über verschiedene Netze weitergeleitet werden.
Für die Reverse Lookups musst bei dem DNS-Server eine neue Zone einrichten, die die Anfragen bearbeiten.
Für deine 3 Netze also folgende:

```
0.168.192.in-addr.arpa
1.168.192.in-addr.arpa
2.168.192.in-addr.arpa
```

Gruß
BK


----------



## Lumakrieger (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,

das Problem ist jedoch noch, dass sich die DNS-Server der beiden Subnetze sich nicht über diese Reverse-Lookup-Zonen austauschen. Jeder kennt nur die eigenen Subnetze betreffenden Reverse-Lookups. Wie kann ich die DNS-Server dazu bringen, sich zu synchronisieren?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Juli 2010)

Frage am Besten Google ("Windows NT DNS zone replication" oder so), beim bind9 musst du den nicht zuständigen Server als "Slave" definieren, dann kopiert er sich in regelmäßigen Abständen die Zonen des Masters. So ähnlich sollte es sich aber auch unter WinNT verhalten.

// Edit: Für die "Netzwerkumgebung" kannst du einen "normalen" Nameserver einrichten, unter Linux heißt der Samba und nmbd. Evtl kann dir Google weiterhelfen 

Gruß
BK


----------

